# Lock and Dam



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

OK I'll be the bad guy. I've called the marina at least 1/2 a dozen times and no answer, not even a place to leave a message unless you have a pass code. Anybody know anything? This is the # I called 903-536-2248. I've met dad son and daughter and even the secretary and they're all good people but it has nothing to do with answering a phone.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear Facebook is better for contact.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lock-N-Dam-Marina/658719977478246


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

email worked for me.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

They are pretty active on facebook, so use that as the primary communication method.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll just bet that decent and climb, is a muddy mess, after all this misty rain...:rotfl:


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, I still remember times of the past when L&D was run by fishermen. Not getting my bussines again this year. Rrrrrrr.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Not to sound negative but a business should answer their phone. I preferred it when the Tubbs and Burns brothers had it, didn't seem like a hobby to them


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I actually like the people who run it now as far as being good people, but it would be nice if they would be open and answer the phone. The way to increase business for them is for the fishing to be good and the word to spread, but who can check if the fishing is good if they won't open? My guess is that the marina is just a small supplement for them and they are not dependent on it. I am happy for them that the marina is just a supplement, but it just seems a shame to keep such a good fishery inaccessible.

Yes, when Joe Burns said the fishing was good, you knew it was really good. And, he was always open.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> I'll just bet that decent and climb, is a muddy mess, after all this misty rain...:rotfl:


Yes it is.
Since I'm just down the road from there, on my recent visit a week ago it looked like chocolate milk & the water is very high & fast.
More rain is coming & it will be more of the same.

They won't be open till the White Bass are in there good & the water is fishable again, even tho their facebook page says open on Jan. 1

I went one day around Christmas & caught a few nice males but the rain started on that day. Been a real mess since.
Maybe in 3-4 weeks it will be clear enough but, it depends on the rain.

As was said last year many times.
I don't think they care if people come out there or not.
They ran many people away because of their "this is my house treat it with respect attitude" of theirs. Tread lightly or they'll run you off for good & threaten the law on you for things you never did.

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Yes it is.
> Since I'm just down the road from there, on my recent visit a week ago it looked like chocolate milk & the water is very high & fast.
> More rain is coming & it will be more of the same.
> 
> ...


Not trying to raise a stir, but actually it is their house, and they raise their kids there. 
However, fishing the flowing mud in the river is NOT testing to see if the fish are there. I love when the river is high and muddy and fish are thick in the creeks. My point is that just because the river is up doesn't make it unfishable.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Their face book page says...... No white bass being caught.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Great Point Whitebasser!*

Some of the most memorable trips up at the lock and dam have been when the water was up and flowing real good . Nothing like fishing those creeks up and down stream from Lock and dam when it's a fish on every cast!



Whitebassfisher said:


> Not trying to raise a stir, but actually it is their house, and they raise their kids there.
> However, fishing the flowing mud in the river is NOT testing to see if the fish are there. I love when the river is high and muddy and fish are thick in the creeks. My point is that just because the river is up doesn't make it unfishable.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

When I was a teen I went down there and it was the season. Snagging was legal on the Leon county side of the river. Actually it didn't make a difference because you caught as many on lures. All you could haul was the limit. And correct me if you know different but I believe they own the property that the house sits on but the property you park on or between the fence and the river belong to the county. Dollar a year rental type thing with parking fees going to county?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

All I wish for is that they would accept my money and allow me to launch. Whether the fish are there or not is my problem.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I really need to check this place out this year!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got a little under two handful of fishing videos at LnD. When it's good, just dip your stringer into the water, and tons of whites will hook themselves for you.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

This is my third year of going and it is a fun trip however, safety is number one. If you think that you are going to get into the water there is a lot of holes and brush to get caught up in so please be careful. We do not want to see anything bad happen to 2coolers. I will be making a run up to scout for an upcoming trip. I cannot wait. See you all there soon.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

hopn said:


> I've got a little under two handful of fishing videos at LnD. When it's good, just dip your stringer into the water, and tons of whites will hook themselves for you.


I've heard it could be so good that you don't even need to leave your truck -- just open cooler and it gets full in minutes. ;-)


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Crusader said:


> I've heard it could be so good that you don't even need to leave your truck -- just open cooler and it gets full in minutes. ;-)


Lol!:rotfl:


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I heard that if you park off the side of the road and wait someone with a bucket will bring fish to you. By the way this is a hot spot for our friends the game warden so have you paperwork in order to include filling out the back of your license if you harvested a deer this year. Just saying it could be a bad day of fishing if that is not done.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

3StoogesFishing said:


> I heard that if you park off the side of the road and wait someone with a bucket will bring fish to you. By the way this is a hot spot for our friends the game warden so have you paperwork in order to include filling out the back of your license if you harvested a deer this year. Just saying it could be a bad day of fishing if that is not done.


Yes, I have seen wardens there as much as all other places put together. It is really simple though .... just be legal!


----------

